# Swire Pacific



## 8575 (Sep 8, 2006)

Does anyone have any information about Dave Clark who started life with Shaw Savill but ended up with Swire Pacific. I last met him in Port Kelang in 1974 when he was 2nd mate on Coral Princess, doing cruises for Japanese students. He also spent time on the AHTS's in the Gulf, after that we lost touch. He'd be long retired now.


----------



## RHL (Jul 2, 2008)

Waighty, Last I heard of Clarkie - I was 2/O on CP with him in 74, was that after leaving CNCo - he was ashore in PNG as manager then he went off to live in Portland, Oregon, farming something or other with that lady whom he rescued off some beach in PNG when she wrecked her yacht. Haven't heard of him since, and that was a long time ago - about the end of 2008. Also heard that after the previous, he had parted company with the lady from Oregon, was doing some piloting around the Felixstowe/Harwich area and living in Ipswich where he was originally from. Keep me posted if you hear anything, Cheers, Robin


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Ive asked on a couple of sources, then realised who RHL is and he will probably of asked the same sources. Hope you're OK Robin? hope to see you at the Glasgow do?

Duncan


----------



## RHL (Jul 2, 2008)

Duncan, Good to hear from you, I am fine and working on the Glasgow project with a few others. Still hoping to see/hear an update on Dave.


----------



## 8575 (Sep 8, 2006)

RHL, many thanks for info'. Yes he hailed from Dovercourt where his father was an Outer Thames pilot - Sunk to Gravesend (?) We were both up for 1st Mates together at Tower Hill in 1973 and shared a rented house in East Ham with another couple of guys also at the college. He "walked-out" with my sister for a while. In our dafter moments we decided to set up a shipping company and call it the "Twodin Line" (The Onedin Line was the big hit of the day on TV). But I believe he did take part ownership of a coaster for a while but they couldn't make it pay. I'm surprised we didn't meet up in PNG as I ran out there a lot with Bank Line. Thanks


----------



## SwanseaChief (Dec 9, 2010)

Good Luck with the search.
Have you tried the swiremariner web site ?
One of the 'regulars' on there, may be able to help.


----------

